# What about GoldBerg??



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 5, 2001)

What happened to Goldberg?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2001)

Goldberg is sitting at home for the next 2 years collecting a multimillion $$ contract from AOL / TW.  While the WWF is interested in him, they don't feel he is worth the $$ that AOL has him contracted for, and he is not willing to accept the buy out offers that have been made.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 11, 2001)

He's a no talent bum. Bret Hart worked thousands of matches and never hurt an opponent seriously. Goldberg is just a big guy who flops around.


----------



## ace (Sep 29, 2002)

Gold Berg is now in New Japan
On a short contract


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *He's a no talent bum. Bret Hart worked thousands of matches and never hurt an opponent seriously. Goldberg is just a big guy who flops around. *



The problem is that guys like bret hart are wanted in wrestling anymore. They don't want people who are _wrestlers_. They want huge people who flop around and look mean.

tony


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 30, 2002)

I dont know about that.........theres huge demand for the more technical and high flying people like Rey Mysterio Jr these days. But the question Im interested in, is does anyone know which wrestlers did what martial art if they did one. Cuz I would find it really interesting if Rikishi or whoever did like TKD


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

:jediduel:  
Wrestling is a Martial Art!
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool....I'm bringing my Kendo stick to the next grapplin class I'm able to attend....heh....


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't sing it
Just Bring it
LoL 
Waz up 
:wavey: 
Primo


----------

